# May weather in Banff Canada



## jtridle

What kind of average weather could we expect if we go to Banff area of Canada next May, possibly even early May?  I'm thinking of trying to get into Banff Rocky Mountain or one of the other resorts around there and kids think that May would work best for them but I am worried about possible snow, not as many establishments/shops open, muddy hiking trails, etc.  Can anybody give me feedback on going in May?  If Banff wouldnt' be a good area in Canada to go to, what about some other warmer area of Canada but still in May, if there is such a thing as a warmer area.  Thanks.


----------



## dreamin

It has been about 6 years since I was in Banff in May but weather patterns haven't changed that much.  Average high is 57 and low of 31.  When we were there, we had to wear a light jacket day and evening.  We hiked Johnson Canyon, but the trail was wet and icy in places.  There was still snow on the ground along the creek.  Lake Louise was still frozen and covered with snow.  The road to Lake Moraine was still closed and had about a foot of snow on it.  These are all major attractions that are beautiful in the right season.  We did see a lot of wildlife though and May is supposed to be particularly good for wildlife sightings.  All the shops and restaurants are open.  It was definitely not crowded.  I was in Banff in July and it was beautiful!  We stayed at the Rocky Mountain Resort and loved it there.  It's 4 km from town so you are in a forested area surrounded by mountain peaks.  We walked or biked into town.  Victoria, BC, on Vancouver Island, would likely be the warmest location.  Average temperatures are 59 and 46 (according to the weather stats).  Haven't been there in May personally but I've been told it is a great time to go.    Perhaps someone more familiar with the Island will comment.  I hope you do come to Canada!


----------



## caribbeansun

Warm is a relative term - what is warm to me may be cold to you since you live in Florida.

May is spring and it can be quite nice during the days and cooler at night.  Weather isn't predictable of course so it's a bit of a crap shoot.

Average Banff Temperatures

High* Low* 

January                                ​-5C, 23F   -15C, 5F

February                                
0C, 32F   -11C, 13F

March​4C, 40F   -8C, 18F

April​9C, 49F  -3C, 27F

May​14C, 57F  2C, 31F

June​20C, 72F  5C, 41F

July​25C, 82F  7C, 45F

August​24C, 80F  7C, 44F

September​17C, 66F  3C, 38F

October​10C, 50F  -1C, 31F

November​1C, 32F  -8C, 18F

December​-5C, 23F  -14C, 7F

I was just in Banff two weeks ago - it was cold and it snowed for a while one day but the next day was a beautiful clear day.

This was Morraine Lake in the early morning:








Other Canadian Average May temperatures:
Vancouver, BC: 46 / 61ºFahrenheit (8 / 16ºCelsius)
Edmonton, AB: 37 / 63ºF,    (3 / 17ºC)
Yellowknife, NWT: 32 / 50ºF, (0 / 10ºC)
Inukjuak, NU: 25 / 34ºF, (-4 / 1ºC)
Winnipeg, MB: 41 / 66ºF, (5 / 19ºC)
Ottawa, ON: 45 / 66ºF, (7 / 19ºC)
Toronto, ON:  43 / 64ºF, (6 / 18ºC)
Montréal:, QC: 45 / 66ºF, (7 / 19ºC)
Halifax, NS: 39 / 59ºF, (4 / 15ºC)
St. John's, NF: 34 / 50ºF, (1 / 10ºC)


----------



## jtridle

caribbeansun said:


> Warm is a relative term - what is warm to me may be cold to you since you live in Florida.
> 
> It's only been the last two years that I have lived in FL since retirement and that is only for the winter months.  Rest of year I live in Nebraska and have lived here for the last 30 yrs., IN and IL also.  Woke up to snow on the ground yesterday, October 10th!!  I'm ready to head for FL, thank goodness in two weeks.  So I'm familiar with cold!!  Thanks to you and others for the input.  Keep those comments coming.
> 
> P.S. We own next door to you at Morritt's Tortuga and love Grand Cayman and its scuba diving.


----------



## eal

May is pretty iffy in Banff because the snow stays late and makes hiking limited.  You are better off to go in September or even October if you must go in the shoulder season.


----------



## Dottie

How about the end of June or beginning of July?  What is the snow melt likely to be?


----------



## jtridle

Thanks for the replies to my question about weather in Banff in May.  Would the weather in Whistler area in May be any different?  I know the temperature as you've shown me Vancouver temps.  I was wondering more about the hiking around there and if it would probably be real muddy.  Also, can you ski anytime in May in Whistler?


----------



## talkamotta

Dottie said:


> How about the end of June or beginning of July?  What is the snow melt likely to be?



That time of the year and into August and sometimes September with the colors changing are the best especially if you are from Ocala.  I dont mind 50 and 60's but my dil that lived in Ocala gets mighty cold.  

My coworker loves February because they ski. There is usually one or two weeks in the winter they will have a warm spell.  Might hit 25 - 32 degrees. Lucky if you can hit those weeks.


----------



## Tacoma

Fairmont BC would be warmer than Banff in May.  THere are also a lot more timeshares there so it would be an easier exchange.  The golfing is usually open by April in that valley and wouldn't be in Banff. You could also drive and explore Banff for a day or so but as they say hiking is only possible in the valley but you can still see Banff and Lake Louise.  I think they are prettier when the mountains are snow caped anyways.

Joan


----------



## Tacoma

Fairmont BC would be warmer than Banff in May.  THere are also a lot more timeshares there so it would be an easier exchange.  The golfing is usually open by April in that valley and wouldn't be in Banff. You could also drive and explore Banff for a day or so but as they say hiking is only possible in the valley but you can still see Banff and Lake Louise.  I think they are prettier when the mountains are snow caped anyways.

Joan


----------



## randyz

jtridle said:


> Thanks for the replies to my question about weather in Banff in May.  Would the weather in Whistler area in May be any different?  I know the temperature as you've shown me Vancouver temps.  I was wondering more about the hiking around there and if it would probably be real muddy.  Also, can you ski anytime in May in Whistler?



On a sunny day Whistler village could be quite pleasant in May, then again it could be rain and cold. Certainly unlikely to have snow in the village. The skiing in the high alpine will vary. Lot depends on the snow accumulation which has been great this year, even the local mountains around Vancouver opened in November.

Yes the hiking could be muddy, though when hiking in the woods not a tremendous obstacle. Now going up in the alpine, you would likely hit snow/ice. 3 years ago even had snow at the tops on August 1st thanks to the huge snow pack (it was over 70F at the time). 

Generally if you want dry and no snow August and September are safe. However, July almost guarantees you wildflowers in the alpine. August varies depending on how quick things dry out.

Randy


----------



## John Cummings

Personally, I would stay at Fairmont and visit Banff. Of course I am somewhat biased as I grew up in Windermere which is just 10 miles from Fairmont. It is a beautiful drive from Fairmont to Banff through the Kootenay National Park. The scenery in the Windermere/Columbia Valley is beautiful. Below is a link to it:

http://www.adventurevalley.com/events/

I have also stayed in the Banff area with the last visit in August 2005.


----------



## codegirl

*Will it snow*

Does anyone know if it may be snowing around Thanksgiving 2010 in Banff??


----------



## bankr63

codegirl said:


> Does anyone know if it may be snowing around Thanksgiving 2010 in Banff??



Assuming you are talking about US Thanksgiving (Nov 25)?  Canadian Thanksgiving is Columbus Day in US (Oct 11).  We have to celebrate earlier; by November even our fresh turkeys are frozen... 

For November, average monthly snowfall in Banff is 43.2 cm/17 in  with average acumulated depth of 7 cm/2.75 in (still warm enough to melt quickly.)  Figures from Environment Canada average over period 1971-2000.

For any climate questions on Canada, go to:
http://www.climate.weatheroffice.gc.ca/climate_normals/index_e.html
and type in your destination city where prompted for location.

M Ross


----------



## Bwolf

bankr63 said:


> by November even our fresh turkeys are frozen...
> 
> 
> M Ross



:hysterical::hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:


----------

